# West Hill Meet 22nd February 2013



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

I have spoken to West Hill Golf Club, and they will allow us to have a Society day on Friday 22nd February 2013. Normally their Society days are Monday to Thursday.

The deal is Â£50, bacon rolls and coffee, 18 holes of golf and 2 course luncheon. Alternatively for an extra Â£5 we can have have a full English breakfast to start with. Breakfast from 8.30 with a 9.30-10.00 tee off time. 

West Hill is a superb course, one of my favourites, and is in Brookwood, near Woking Surrey. The website is www.westhillgc.co.uk It is ranked in the Golf Monthly top 100 UK courses, although the ranking should be a lot higher !!

I realise February can be a dodgy month for golf, but West Hill has great drainage being a heathland course, and I have been advised they have only had temporary greens once this winter so far. Assuming reasonable weather it should be a great days golf at a proper friendly members club, and something to look forward to over the winter.

I need a minimum number of 15 to book the Society rate, and payment would not be until the new year. I will need to confirm the booking asap.

If you would like to play please put your name down on this thread. No maximum number so everyone that wants to play should get a game. Guests welcome. Any queries please ask.

Rich


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 19, 2012)

Rich I fancy this. I've seen the course many times from the train so it would be nice to play it for a change!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 19, 2012)

richart said:



			If you would like to play please put your name down on this thread. No maximum number so everyone that wants to play should get a game. Guests welcome. Any queries please ask.

Rich
		
Click to expand...


ohh yes please :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

So far we have :

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Jeremy (Cave)

Just need eleven more so I can make the booking.

As it is a Friday, I will probably be able to sort a game at Blackmoor on the Saturday for anyone that fancies a long weekend. Possible accomodation for those that are house trained.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd be interested in this Rich. Played Woking and loved it. If you think it's better then Woking need to have a knock aroound it


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			I'd be interested in this Rich. Played Woking and loved it. If you think it's better then Woking need to have a knock aroound it 

Click to expand...

 Haven't played Woking yet, but I have played Worplesdon which is next door, and I think it is slightly better. I can promise you will not be disappointed with the course. It is one of Snelly's favourites and he is not a bad judge.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 19, 2012)

Please put me down Rich; always wanted to play West Hill.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Please put me down Rich; always wanted to play West Hill.
		
Click to expand...

 Will do Paul, you will love the course.

So far we have :

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Jeremy
Paperboy
Pieman


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry Richardt, all the best people will be playing in the GM Midlands Meet #2 on that day.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Sorry Richardt, all the best people will be playing in the GM Midlands Meet #2 on that day.  

Click to expand...

 That's greedy having two Meets ! Mind you I prefer playing with Southerners.:ears:


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the lastest you need to know by Rich..?


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

Imurg said:



			What's the lastest you need to know by Rich..?
		
Click to expand...

 Ian, I need 15 to make the booking, which shouldn't be a problem as I can get mates from Blackmoor to play if needs be. I can put you down as a possible, and you can confirm in the new year. I promise you it is worth the drive, as good as Bearwood Lakes.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok Rich
Put me down as a maybe - have to check diaries for next year.....


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Ok Rich
Put me down as a maybe - have to check diaries for next year.....
		
Click to expand...

Will do Ian

So far we have

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Jeremy
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Imurg (possible)

Any more ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Haven't played Woking yet, but I have played Worplesdon which is next door, and I think it is slightly better. I can promise you will not be disappointed with the course. It is one of Snelly's favourites and he is not a bad judge.
		
Click to expand...

I've played all 3, West Hill is the best of them :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2012)

Put me down as a possible please and I'll let you know once I've checked leave rotas for 2013


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2012)

Have already agreed to play in the meet at Tadmarton that day so will have to be a no sadly, frustrating that they are being organised on the same day


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

fundy said:



			Have already agreed to play in the meet at Tadmarton that day so will have to be a no sadly, frustrating that they are being organised on the same day 

Click to expand...

 Must admit I didn't know about the other Meet, and it was the only Friday West Hill could do.

I will put you down as a possible Martin.


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Must admit I didn't know about the other Meet, and it was the only Friday West Hill could do.

I will put you down as a possible Martin.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Richard, plenty of meets to go around (maybe too many looking at my diary lol) but West Hill is a cracking course and one Id love to return to, you shouldnt have any problem filling 15 spaces


----------



## Val (Dec 19, 2012)

This one is just a tad out of range for me unfortunately


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in for this. Top course. :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

Piece said:



			I'm in for this. Top course. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. Will add you to the list.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

richart said:



			That's greedy having two Meets ! Mind you I prefer playing with Southerners.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I would have loved to attended this as West Hill was on my target list for 2013 but its the same date as Tadmarton Heath.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2012)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I would have loved to attended this as West Hill was on my target list for 2013 but its the same date as Tadmarton Heath.
		
Click to expand...

If I ever left my current club, West Hill would be the one I would join. Shame about the clash of dates Robin but it was the only Friday in February they could do.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2012)

So far we have

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Jeremy
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Imurg (possible)
Homer (possible)
Piece

Any more ?[/QUOTUpdated list


----------



## JustOne (Dec 20, 2012)

Add me please Rich, on the basis that if it's literally pouring like it was that day at Blackmoor then I'm a no show


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2012)

richart said:



			So far we have

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Jeremy
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Imurg (possible)
Homer (possible)
Piece
JustOne

Any more ?[Updated list
		
Click to expand...




JustOne said:



			Add me please Rich, on the basis that if it's literally pouring like it was that day at Blackmoor then I'm a no show 

Click to expand...

Good man.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 20, 2012)

Tempted - will see what my holidays status is before I commit!


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2012)

cookelad said:



			Tempted - will see what my holidays status is before I commit!
		
Click to expand...

 I will put you down as 'tempted'

Shooters Hill looks a nice course.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 20, 2012)

richart said:



			I will put you down as 'tempted'

Shooters Hill looks a nice course.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely tempted if the holidays carried forward is as healthy as I think it is I'll be there! 

Happy to sign people in at weekends (damn work malarky getting in the waY!) - I think its Â£28 with member


----------



## RichardC (Dec 20, 2012)

Can I go down as a maybe please Rich?

Will let you know ASAP in the new year for definite.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Can I go down as a maybe please Rich?

Will let you know ASAP in the new year for definite.
		
Click to expand...

I will put you down as a maybe Richard. Guests welcome as well, as I need a minimum of 15 players to make the booking.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2012)

richart said:



			So far we have

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Jeremy
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Imurg (possible)
Homer (possible)
Piece
JustOne
Cookelad (tempted)
RichardC (maybe)

Any more ?
		
Click to expand...

Updated list, any more ?


----------



## SyR (Dec 21, 2012)

richart said:



			Updated list, any more ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be up for this Rich.


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2012)

SyR said:



			I'll be up for this Rich. 

Click to expand...

 Good man Simon.

I have now officially booked the day with West Hill. Bearing in mind that it is a fair drive for some, I think we should go with the full English breakfast, rather than just a bacon roll. Having had their breakfast before it is excellent and large ! Well worth the extra fiver.

I will update the players list shortly.


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2012)

Updated list as promised

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Imurg (possible)
Homer (possible)
Cookelad (tempted)
RichardC (maybe)
Leftie (maybe)

I have booked for 25 players, but we can increase/decrease this number, as long as we have a minimum of 15 players.

Any more takers ?


----------



## User20205 (Dec 22, 2012)

richart said:



			I have booked for 25 players, but we can increase/decrease this number, as long as we have a minimum of 15 players.

Any more takers ?
		
Click to expand...


can we bring guests Rich ?


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2012)

therod said:



			can we bring guests Rich ?
		
Click to expand...

 More the merrier Nick.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 22, 2012)

Rich,

Off the top of your head, do you know if they have buggies? The website has no mention, but if they do then Charlie would love to play.


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Rich,

Off the top of your head, do you know if they have buggies? The website has no mention, but if they do then Charlie would love to play.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked on the Society notes, and it says buggies can be booked through the Pro shop.:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 22, 2012)

richart said:



			More the merrier Nick.
		
Click to expand...

nice one, stick me down for 2 more then Rich. 2 blokes from Brokenhurst are up for it :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2012)

Put me down as definite


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2012)

therod said:



			nice one, stick me down for 2 more then Rich. 2 blokes from Brokenhurst are up for it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Will do Nick



HomerJSimpson said:



			Put me down as definite
		
Click to expand...

 :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2012)

richart said:



			Updated list as promised

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod + 2 guests
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Imurg (possible)
Cookelad (tempted)
RichardC (maybe)
Charlie (maybe)
Leftie (maybe)

I have booked for 25 players, but we can increase/decrease this number, as long as we have a minimum of 15 players.
		
Click to expand...

  Looks like we will have a decent turnout.


----------



## Hooker (Dec 22, 2012)

Put me down please Rich, its my local course......unfortunately Im not a member yet.

With winter rates isnt it a extra tenner for a whole day ticket?

I played there last year it was raining and windy (my trolley got blown over) but I still enjoyed the course and it was practically empty!


----------



## JCW (Dec 23, 2012)

richart said:



			I have spoken to West Hill Golf Club, and they will allow us to have a Society day on Friday 22nd February 2013. Normally their Society days are Monday to Thursday.

The deal is Â£50, bacon rolls and coffee, 18 holes of golf and 2 course luncheon. Alternatively for an extra Â£5 we can have have a full English breakfast to start with. Breakfast from 8.30 with a 9.30-10.00 tee off time. 

West Hill is a superb course, one of my favourites, and is in Brookwood, near Woking Surrey. The website is www.westhillgc.co.uk It is ranked in the Golf Monthly top 100 UK courses, although the ranking should be a lot higher !!

I realise February can be a dodgy month for golf, but West Hill has great drainage being a heathland course, and I have been advised they have only had temporary greens once this winter so far. Assuming reasonable weather it should be a great days golf at a proper friendly members club, and something to look forward to over the winter.

I need a minimum number of 15 to book the Society rate, and payment would not be until the new year. I will need to confirm the booking asap.

If you would like to play please put your name down on this thread. No maximum number so everyone that wants to play should get a game. Guests welcome. Any queries please ask.

Rich
		
Click to expand...


I am new on here , well over a year now but not met anyone , I am off on friday 22nd Feb so put me down too , thanks and look forward to it , hope its dry


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooker said:



			Put me down please Rich, its my local course......unfortunately Im not a member yet.

With winter rates isnt it a extra tenner for a whole day ticket?

I played there last year it was raining and windy (my trolley got blown over) but I still enjoyed the course and it was practically empty!
		
Click to expand...

I will put you on the list Hooker. Let me know when you join and I will scrounge a round at guest rates !!!

West Hill do charge a green fee of Â£50 for a round and Â£60 for the day in winter. We are paying the Society rate of Â£55 for a round, but we also get a full English breakfast and two course lunch. I doubt we would get many extra holes in bearing in mind it still gets dark early in February, and we will be teeing off until at least 10.00.


----------



## JCW (Dec 23, 2012)

Me too , i am off that day and new on here and time to get to know everyone local , i travel up from Bournemouth


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooker said:



			Put me down please Rich, its my local course......unfortunately Im not a member yet.

With winter rates isnt it a extra tenner for a whole day ticket?

I played there last year it was raining and windy (my trolley got blown over) but I still enjoyed the course and it was practically empty!
		
Click to expand...




JCW said:



			Me too , i am off that day and new on here and time to get to know everyone local , i travel up from Bournemouth
		
Click to expand...

I will put the two of you on the list.

I did answer the query regarding a day ticket, but it is with the mods for approval.


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Updated list as promised

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod + 2 guests
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
JCW
Imurg (possible)
Cookelad (tempted)
RichardC (maybe)
Charlie (maybe)
Leftie (maybe)

I have booked for 25 players, but we can increase/decrease this number, as long as we have a minimum of 15 players.

Any more takers ?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we may have to increase the booking.


----------



## Swinger (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes please mate!!


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Yes please mate!!
		
Click to expand...

 I had you pencilled in Steve.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 23, 2012)

Rich... put me on...  
Played WH 2 years ago - was my first time on a proper course.  Can never forget the first time - can I.   I am playing my corporate day there in July, so wud be good to get out there again before that.  BTW, do they have a HC restriction?

Played Worplesdon and must agree, I think it might have a slight edge on WH.  Never played Woking, but would love to. 

PS: Finally a GM forum game in my area.. need more..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2012)

Rich

I'm hoping I can make this too, one of my favourite courses. Put me down as a possible for now please.


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2012)

vkurup said:



			Rich... put me on...  
  BTW, do they have a HC restriction?
		
Click to expand...

  Will do. No handicap restriction, in fact you do not need a certificate, but you need to be a 'competent' golfer.:mmm:



drive4show said:



			Rich

I'm hoping I can make this too, one of my favourite courses. Put me down as a possible for now please.
		
Click to expand...

No problems Gordon. Hope you can make it.


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2012)

Updated list

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod +2 guests
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
JCW
Swinger
Vkurup
Imurg (possible)
Cookelad (tempted)
RichardC (maybe)
Charlie (maybe)
Leftie (maybe)
Drive4show (possible)

Still spaces available.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 23, 2012)

Rich

I was reticent to go down as a probable when you were looking to get sufficient interest to book - but now you have gone through that barrier......... 

Should know definitively in 2 weeks.


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			Rich

I was reticent to go down as a probable when you were looking to get sufficient interest to book - but now you have gone through that barrier......... 

Should know definitively in 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I will put you down as a possible for the time being Duncan.

Great to see so much interest to play such a superb course.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Will do. No handicap restriction, in fact you do not need a certificate, *but you need to be a 'competent' golfer*.
		
Click to expand...

Well that rules me out then


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes please (though I'll have to confirm with my mrs  ) - will give me a first opportunity to try out my new DMD/GPS thingy


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Updated list

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod 
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
JCW
Swinger
Vkurup
Imurg (possible)
Cookelad (tempted)
RichardC (maybe)
Charlie (maybe)
Leftie (maybe)
Drive4show (possible)
Duncan mackie (possible)
SwingsitlikeHogan (possible)

Still spaces available.
		
Click to expand...

Looking like it should be a good meet.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes please (though I'll have to confirm with my mrs  ) - will give me a first opportunity to try out my new DMD/GPS thingy
		
Click to expand...

 I have added you as a possible. Let me know when you get formal permission !!!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Looking like it should be a good meet.
		
Click to expand...

you sure you are up for organising Rich?? I know the HFH day put years on you, and that was with Rick doing most of the work


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2012)

therod said:



			you sure you are up for organising Rich?? I know the HFH day put years on you, and that was with Rick doing most of the work 

Click to expand...

True and true. This may be my swan song.:mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 24, 2012)

richart said:



			True and true. This may be my swan song.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

nooo, we want you to be new Smiffy :thup:

if your curly mop goes grey I'll get you some 'Just For Men' !!


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

Its not fair


----------



## vkurup (Dec 24, 2012)

richart said:



			True and true. This may be my swan song.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Rich... let me know.. I might be able to shoulder some responsibility (I am looking for excuses on why my game will be crap that day) #Proactive


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2012)

vkurup said:



			Rich... let me know.. I might be able to shoulder some responsibility (I am looking for excuses on why my game will be crap that day) #Proactive
		
Click to expand...

  Thanks for the offer.:thup: All help on the day will be gratefully accepted.

Oh and ignore Therod, he is a wind up merchant.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Oh and ignore Therod, he is a wind up merchant.

Click to expand...

Don't you go 'dissing' my Dorset partner  :sbox:


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Don't you go 'dissing' my Dorset partner  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

 and you are worse.:ears:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 25, 2012)

Ach - I never got a DMD/GPS thingy from Santa - so won't be able to try it out at WH.  Oh well - I'll just have to cope - somehow


----------



## vkurup (Dec 25, 2012)

richart said:



			and you are worse.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I agree the Surrey boys are better than the Dorset lot...


----------



## vkurup (Dec 25, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ach - I never got a DMD/GPS thingy from Santa - so won't be able to try it out at WH.  Oh well - I'll just have to cope - somehow 

Click to expand...

SwingsitlikeHogan at WH you need to worry more about the heather than any DMD.  I am hoping to recover some of my lost balls from last year..


----------



## RichardC (Dec 25, 2012)

Make myself and Charlie definite's please


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 25, 2012)

vkurup said:



			SwingsitlikeHogan at WH you need to worry more about the heather than any DMD.  I am hoping to recover some of my lost balls from last year..
		
Click to expand...

Heather?  I think that's that low shrubby stuff that nicely delineates quite a few of our fairways and turns a nice colour of purple (very rolled arrrrrss thankyou) sometime during the year?  Yes I believe we have a fair bit of that and hear that some members hit their balls in it and have problems finding them - and even when they do it's terribly tricky stuff to get out of.  I try and keep out of it myself old bean, other when looking for golf balls - jolly good source!  I particularly like playing a few holes of an evening after a nice juicy society has finished that day. Very profitable.


----------



## richart (Dec 25, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Make myself and Charlie definite's please 

Click to expand...

Will do Richard.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 25, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ach - I never got a DMD/GPS thingy from Santa - so won't be able to try it out at WH.  Oh well - I'll just have to cope - somehow 

Click to expand...

Can I put you down as a definite ?


----------



## Leftie (Dec 25, 2012)

Richard

Can you upgrade me from a "maybe" to a "probable" please. :thup:

Might be worth pencilling Smiffy in as well.  Come Feb he will be king of the backspin with all that rust on his clubs and will be gagging for a game.


----------



## richart (Dec 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Looking like it should be a good meet.
		
Click to expand...




Leftie said:



			Richard

Can you upgrade me from a "maybe" to a "probable" please. :thup:

Might be worth pencilling Smiffy in as well.  Come Feb he will be king of the backspin with all that rust on his clubs and will be gagging for a game.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Roger. :thup:

There is always a space for Smiffy, but he may not be out of hibernation in February.:mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 26, 2012)

richart said:



			There is always a space for Smiffy, but he may not be out of hibernation in February.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He will!


----------



## richart (Dec 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			He will!


Click to expand...

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rich

change of plan, won't be able to make this now....apologies. Should be a great day out, hope everyone has a great day on a cracking course.


----------



## richart (Dec 30, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Rich

change of plan, won't be able to make this now....apologies. Should be a great day out, hope everyone has a great day on a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Gordon.


----------



## JCW (Dec 30, 2012)

QUOTE=richart;722846]Thanks for letting me know Gordon.[/QUOTE]

me too sorry , i am doing the gm midland meet as i know a few there , will be the 1st of many gm meets , thanks


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2012)

JCW said:



			QUOTE=richart;722846]Thanks for letting me know Gordon.
		
Click to expand...

me too sorry , i am doing the gm midland meet as i know a few there , will be the 1st of many gm meets , thanks[/QUOTE] Not a problem. We are much nicer in the South !!


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2012)

Updated list

Richart
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Imurg (possible)
Cookelad (tempted)
Leftie (probable)
Duncan mackie (possible)
SwingsitlikeHogan (possible)

Any more ?


----------



## sev112 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rich
Count me in if you have space - was a member there many moons ago for a year as a student, wonderful place
Steve


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Rich
Count me in if you have space - was a member there many moons ago for a year as a student, wonderful place
Steve
		
Click to expand...

You are in Steve.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2013)

Can I be with Homer???? I want to do him!


----------



## vkurup (Jan 1, 2013)

Given how mild the 'winter' has been so far.... now accepting bets on how sodden Jan - March is going to be..  

Do carry your ski gear and snow shovel...


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Can I be with Homer???? I want to do him!


Click to expand...

Join the queue.

Oh you mean play with him It might be possible if he can put up with you.


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Given how mild the 'winter' has been so far.... now accepting bets on how sodden Jan - March is going to be..  

Do carry your ski gear and snow shovel...
		
Click to expand...

 This year has started ok !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2013)

richart said:



			Join the queue.

Oh you mean play with him It might be possible if he can put up with you.
		
Click to expand...

I do beleive Smiffy and I were due to play for a Â£20 towards H4H so I'm happy to take him on


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I do* beleive* Smiffy and I were due to play for a Â£20 towards H4H so I'm happy to take him on
		
Click to expand...

He's so nervous he's making spelling mistakes!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I do beleive Smiffy and I were due to play for a Â£20 towards H4H so I'm happy to take him on
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			He's so nervous he's making spelling mistakes!


Click to expand...

Got me on the run already but my finish in our last meeting at Blackmoor will keep me interested until we get to West Hill


----------



## vkurup (Jan 1, 2013)

richart said:



			This year has started ok !
		
Click to expand...

Dont jinx it mate..   I dont want to miss out on Smiffy doing Homer


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Dont jinx it mate..   I dont want to miss out on Smiffy doing Homer
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else feel a little queasy with this image..................


----------



## vkurup (Jan 1, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Anyone else feel a little queasy with this image..................
		
Click to expand...

We are all talking about golf here... arent we..


----------



## User20205 (Jan 1, 2013)

vkurup said:



			We are all talking about golf here... arent we..
		
Click to expand...

no.........................


----------



## vkurup (Jan 1, 2013)

therod said:



			no.........................
		
Click to expand...

The golf version is called... 'Brokeback Nine'..


----------



## User20205 (Jan 1, 2013)

vkurup said:



			The golf version is called... 'Brokeback Nine'..
		
Click to expand...


All I'm saying is, if you play with them and they disappear into the trees together they aren't looking for an errant drive. They are consummating their 'bromance'


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a follow up:

I have completed the booking form and returned to West Hill. I need to give them the numbers that are playing 48 hours in advance, and the amount I will need to pay them on the day will be based on that number of players. I will therefore not be bothering with deposits, but will need payment in full, Â£55 for full English breakfast, 18 holes, and two course carvery lunch, by the 15 February. If forumers pm me nearer the time I will give them my bank details for payments.

We will be playing in three balls (Club rules no fourballs in the morning), and you will need a JACKET AND TIE for lunch. Please note they are very strict on this rule !! If anyone has any special dietary requirements please let me know. Breakfast will be from 8.30, and we will be teeing off the 1st from between 9.30 and 10.30. Handicap certificates are not required.

I suggest that when we get to the Club we all chip in Â£5, and have first and second prizes, as well as a long drive and nearest the pin ones.

Any queries please ask.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2013)

richart said:



			I suggest that when we get to the Club we all chip in Â£5, and have first and second prizes, as well as a long drive and nearest the pin ones.
		
Click to expand...

As I'm going to be a little ring rusty, could we not forgo the first/second prizes and nearest the pin (never been that accurate on par 3's) and just put all the money on the longest drive competition? It's the only one I stand a good chance of winning.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 2, 2013)

If I remember right, (2 yrs ago) West Hill also looked down upon those changing shoes in the car park.  So carry your shoe bag and change in the locker room.  Plus no spikes in the club house..


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2013)

vkurup said:



			If I remember right, (2 yrs ago) West Hill also looked down upon those changing shoes in the car park.  So carry your shoe bag and change in the locker room.  Plus no spikes in the club house..
		
Click to expand...

 There are golfers that change in the car park ?


----------



## cookelad (Jan 2, 2013)

vkurup said:



			If I remember right, (2 yrs ago) West Hill also looked down upon those changing shoes in the car park.  So carry your shoe bag and change in the locker room.  Plus no spikes in the club house..
		
Click to expand...

So I'll have to bring street shoes with me?


----------



## cookelad (Jan 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Updated list

Richart
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Imurg (possible)
Cookelad (tempted)
Leftie (probable)
Duncan mackie (possible)
SwingsitlikeHogan (possible)

Any more ?
		
Click to expand...

Can you upgrade my status from "tempted" to "clubs are in the car?"


----------



## vkurup (Jan 3, 2013)

richart said:



			There are golfers that change in the car park ?

Click to expand...

Only if you look good (or think that you look good).... that should exclude almost all of us..


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Can you upgrade my status from "tempted" to "clubs are in the car?"
		
Click to expand...

 Will do:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Updated list

Richart
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Paperboy
Pieman
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Imurg (possible)
Leftie (probable)
Duncan mackie (possible)
SwingsitlikeHogan (possible)

Any more ?
		
Click to expand...

Updated players. Please let me know if your 'status' has changed. 

Would be nice to get to 30 players, as it will make the start sheet and maths easier !


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2013)

Rich sorry, but will need to drop out. Had to get a newer car and Funds won't stretch for this now 

Gutted as was looking forward to playing it.


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2013)

Paperboy said:



			Rich sorry, but will need to drop out. Had to get a newer car and Funds won't stretch for this now 

Gutted as was looking forward to playing it.
		
Click to expand...

 Not a problem.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2013)

Going to have to drop out as bought new hifi speakers today and Mrs wasn't mighty impressed - no spending more than Â£5 a day for the next three months for me


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Going to have to drop out as bought new hifi speakers today and Mrs wasn't mighty impressed - no spending more than Â£5 a day for the next three months for me 

Click to expand...

Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2013)

Current list of players

Richart
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Pieman
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Ray (Taylor)
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
Duncan mackie (possible)

Any more ?


----------



## A1ex (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm interested Richard, although I've got plans Friday evening that would mean I'd have to head off after the golf. What's the damage without meal, if that's possible?


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2013)

A1ex. I can put you out first at 9.30, so you would back in by 1.30. Would that give you time for a quick lunch, and to get home in time for your evening plans ?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2013)

Richart, can you pencil me in? will confirm with management tonight... its the day before my birthday too if anyone would like to bring my present early?!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Richart, can you pencil me in? will confirm with management tonight... its the day before my birthday too if anyone would like to bring my present early?!
		
Click to expand...

Its my birthday that weekend as well so I treated myself by playing West Hill

I just hope that the weather is going to be OK because it can be very dodgy in Februaryoo:


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Its my birthday that weekend as well so I treated myself by playing West Hill

I just hope that the weather is going to be OK because it can be very dodgy in Februaryoo:
		
Click to expand...

LOL cool! i am the 23rd and will be a massive 34!!!

Rich, i have received sign off from the management committee so please change my pencil in request to a full on sharpie me in!!


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2013)

Rooter said:



			LOL cool! i am the 23rd and will be a massive 34!!!

Rich, i have received sign off from the management committee so please change my pencil in request to a full on sharpie me in!!
		
Click to expand...

Will do.:thup:


----------



## vkurup (Jan 7, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Rich, i have received sign off from the management committee so please change my pencil in request to a full on sharpie me in!!
		
Click to expand...

Roots... do you have a choice of the colour of the sharpie?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 7, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Its my birthday that weekend as well so I treated myself by playing West Hill

I just hope that the weather is going to be OK because it can be very dodgy in Februaryoo:
		
Click to expand...

mine on the 24th....


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			mine on the 24th....
		
Click to expand...

mine 25th. Spooky.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Roots... do you have a choice of the colour of the sharpie?
		
Click to expand...

black please. i am not paying extra for any fancy boy colours. 

Birthdaytastic weekend then chaps! Oh and its England Vs France at Twickers on the Saturday 23rd for some lovely 6 nations action!

What a great long weekend for me then! Golf you with Orrible lot, Birthday, 6 nations rugby... don't spoil it by putting me with Homer and Smiffy ;-)


----------



## A1ex (Jan 7, 2013)

Richard, I'll let you know. It's my birthday that weekend aswell so I'll have to check exact times etc.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 7, 2013)

I would be up for this. When is payment due though ?


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2013)

golfdub said:



			I would be up for this. When is payment due though ?
		
Click to expand...

 Payment will be due in full by the 15th February. I will be opening a new thread with payment details nearer the time. Would you like me to put you down as a possible ?


----------



## golfdub (Jan 7, 2013)

richart said:



			Payment will be due in full by the 15th February. I will be opening a new thread with payment details nearer the time. Would you like me to put you down as a possible ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes put me down and I will look out for the payment thread.
See you there.


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Yes put me down and I will look out for the payment thread.
See you there.
		
Click to expand...

 Will do.:thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 7, 2013)

Any more spaces, or happy to be a reserve?


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2013)

richart said:



			Current list of players

Richart
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Pieman
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Ray (Taylor)
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter
Golfdub
Murphthemog
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
Duncan mackie (possible)
A1ex (possible)
		
Click to expand...

 Updated list of players.



murphthemog said:



			Any more spaces, or happy to be a reserve?
		
Click to expand...

I have put you down Chris.:thup:

I will start a reserve list now, as I want to keep the numbers to about 30.


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Current list of players

Richart
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Pieman
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Geoff (Reeve)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Ray (Taylor)
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter
Golfdub
Murphthemog
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
Duncan mackie (possible)
A1ex (possible)
		
Click to expand...

Current list of players. Please let me know if your 'status' has changed.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 8, 2013)

Rich - apologies, but I am now out as it's more than likely I will be in Brussels for work that day. Gutted as I have always wanted to play it.


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Rich - apologies, but I am now out as it's more than likely I will be in Brussels for work that day. Gutted as I have always wanted to play it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Paul. Catch up next time.


----------



## srcall12 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am a new member to the forum introduced by Rooter. I'd like to be added to the reserve list if possible.


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2013)

srcall12 said:



			I am a new member to the forum introduced by Rooter. I'd like to be added to the reserve list if possible.
		
Click to expand...

 Not a problem, consider yourself first reserve. I am sure you will get a game, as we always get the odd one drop out when monies are due !!!


----------



## sev112 (Jan 9, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Rich - apologies, but I am now out as it's more than likely I will be in Brussels for work that day. Gutted as I have always wanted to play it.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - I presume my taxes are paying for that jolly


----------



## sev112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Rich - do you have a space for a guest ?
Steve


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Rich - do you have a space for a guest ?
Steve
		
Click to expand...

Steve I can put your guest on the reserve list at the moment. I am sure they will get a game, but I need to confirm with West Hill the maximum we can have. Initially I told them 25, but it looks like we we will have at least 30.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2013)

Really looking forward to this now! hopefully the predicted cold snap will be over by then. Spoke with a customer of mine who is a member there, he says anyone that can par the 3rd deserves a prize of some kind...

http://www.westhillgc.co.uk/hole 3

And anyone that does, he wants to know how to do it!!


----------



## vkurup (Jan 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Really looking forward to this now! hopefully the predicted cold snap will be over by then. Spoke with a customer of mine who is a member there, he says anyone that can par the 3rd deserves a prize of some kind...
		
Click to expand...

Rooter.. when i played here, I had a great drive on the 3rd.  If my memory is right, my natural hook took miles.  Was very impressed with it. My second was a superb swing, but it only managed to top the ball and see it run along and disappear into the stream. Super shots from there saw me ending on the green after about 5 shots and then 10 putts later everyone had a sigh of relief.

> Looking to shave atleast one stroke of that record next month


----------



## sev112 (Jan 10, 2013)

richart said:



			Steve I can put your guest on the reserve list at the moment. I am sure they will get a game, but I need to confirm with West Hill the maximum we can have. Initially I told them 25, but it looks like we we will have at least 30.
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course, very sensible chap, much more than me, and looks like a golfer - wont be bringing anyone dressed for the beach


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks to work I am now going to have to pull out of this. "Confidential Sale" week-end. Great.
Sorry Rich and Homer. We'll have to play our match some other time.
:angry:


----------



## PieMan (Jan 12, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Blimey - I presume my taxes are paying for that jolly 

Click to expand...

I wish - I am out of pocket every time I travel over there for work; only train and hotel gets paid for!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 14, 2013)

Richart, if you are still taking reserves care to add me to the list?  Hopefully shouldn't be a problem getting time off work if you've got the room.

Thanks, BiM.


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Richart, if you are still taking reserves care to add me to the list?  Hopefully shouldn't be a problem getting time off work if you've got the room.

Thanks, BiM.
		
Click to expand...

I will put you on the reserve list BiM.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2013)

Current list of players :

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Geoff (Reeve)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Ray (Taylor)
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter
Golfdub
Murphthemog
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
Duncan mackie (possible)
A1ex (possible)

Reserves :
Srcall12
Sev112 (guest)
Blue in Munich

I will contact West Hill shortly to see what the maximum number of players we can have will be. Hopefully I will then be able to upgrade reserves.


----------



## GeneralStore (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Richard

Please put me on this list, sounds like fun

Thanks
George


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2013)

GeneralStore said:



			Hi Richard

Please put me on this list, sounds like fun

Thanks
George
		
Click to expand...

Will do George.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2013)

richart said:



			Current list of players :

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Geoff (Reeve)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Ray (Taylor)
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter
Golfdub
Murphthemog
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
Duncan mackie (possible)
A1ex (possible)

Reserves :
Srcall12
Sev112 (guest)
Blue in Munich
GeneralStore

I will contact West Hill shortly to see what the maximum number of players we can have will be. Hopefully I will then be able to upgrade reserves.
		
Click to expand...

Updated players.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2013)

I have spoken to West Hill, and we can have up to 33 players (11 tee times) I will adjust the reserves accordingly. 

If anyone else would like to play, please let me know, as I am sure there will be places on the day.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 30, 2013)

<Excuse Alert>

Just learnt that we are having a company/team drinks + xmas party on Thurs 21st.  As one of the leads, the likely hood of not getting pissed is zilch.  So if you see any wayward swing or ball flight, then you know who to blame.   

(anyone else wants to get their excuses in :sbox: )


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2013)

Current list of players :

Richart
Sawtooth
Therod
Therod (guest)
Therod (guest)
Jeremy (Cave)
Lee (Yates)
Geoff (Reeve)
Piece
JustOne
SyR
Steve (Little)
Homer
Hooker
Swinger
Vkurup
RichardC
Charlie
Cookelad
Sev112
Alex (Iveson)
Alex (guest)
Rooter
Golfdub
Murphthemog
Leftie (probable)
Imurg (possible)
A1ex (possible)
Srcall12
Sev112 (guest)
Blue in Munich

Thre are a couple of spaces still available if anyone else would like to play. I will do a new thread to collect monies, Â£55.00 per person, shortly. Payment will need to be made by the 15th February, as I have to give West Hill numbers on that date.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 30, 2013)

Richard, I get paid tomorrow, can you pm me your bank details? Want to pay you before management take their cut of my wages!


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Richard, I get paid tomorrow, can you pm me your bank details? Want to pay you before management take their cut of my wages! 

Click to expand...

Not a problem.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2013)

richart said:



			Not a problem.
		
Click to expand...

And me if you would, thanks Richart.


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			And me if you would, thanks Richart.
		
Click to expand...

 Will do.


----------



## sev112 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rich, my guest has had to pull out.  Apologies
Steve


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Rich, my guest has had to pull out.  Apologies
Steve
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for letting me know Steve.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 31, 2013)

Do i win a prize for being first to pay??!! Cant wait for this, hope i "bring my game!"


----------



## User20205 (Jan 31, 2013)

just sorting out the deposits from my 'guests' Rich, Can you PM me your payment details & I'll get it over to you in the next week? :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2013)

therod said:



			just sorting out the deposits from my 'guests' Rich, Can you PM me your payment details & I'll get it over to you in the next week? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do Nick.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 31, 2013)

Rich..  can you pm me ur details.    With all this money pouring into your account, you might get a call from your bank manager..


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Do i win a prize for being first to pay??!! Cant wait for this, hope i "bring my game!"
		
Click to expand...

 You could have the 'honour' of teeing off first in front of the full field.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2013)

haha, I reckon that should be a bogey prize for whoever pays last for all forum meets, incentive to stump up early Rich


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2013)

Payments received from Rooter and Blue in Munich. Thanks guys.:thup:

Mods could you lock this thread, and we will just use the 'Part2' thread from now on. Many thanks.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2013)

done


----------

